# .  >  ,   .

## YUM

? 
  ,       ,      ""? 
    -     ,  ,  .
- ,        ""  17.6  "   ..." 
      ,  .
-. , ,   ,  ,      !   " " ?  :Wink: 

 ,       47  03.05.2012,  -       23.07.2013.
        .. " "    **
             " "  


> 0,1%    ,           ,        ,       100  .            15        ,    15   .
> 
> http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...W_149712/#p113
>  , 1992-2014


( .  ,            .)
        ,              (. )    ,       .
 - !        ,       .

       ? 
 ,   " "    (    ).    
""    .. " "  2014 .      ,  -   ,  !          " ",      " ".
        (     ),           -  .

  ?
 .
 - ,      ,  " "          ., !        !!! , ,  ,  , ,  -       ,     (       !) .
-.     " "?  -        .  ,   ,   .   ,   ,     . 
,    , ,  ,  .   ,     ,     ,       ,    (        !)    .
          -? 
,         .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,           ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,     ,     ?  ,    ))
      .       .

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,     ?  ,    ))
>       .       .


    ,        .
 .    .
 :Big Grin:

----------

